# "Superheavy": Mick Jagger gründet neue Band!



## Stefan102 (29 Juni 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com​
Mick Jagger will es mit seinen 67 Jahren noch einmal wissen! Der Sänger der Rolling Stones, der Millionen mit Songs wie „(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction“ gemacht hat, fängt wieder ganz von vorne an und gründet eine neue Band. Aber nicht irgendeine, denn mit im Boot sitzen vier weitere hochkarätige Stars, die die Gruppe zu dem machen, was sie sind: Superheavy!

Genau so heißt nämlich die neue Supergroup, bei der sich der gealterte Rocker mit Dave Stewart (58) von den Eurythmics, Joss Stone (24), Damian Marley (32), dem Sohn von Bob Marley (†36), und A.R. Rahman (45), bekannt aus dem Film Slumdog Millionaire, zusammengetan hat. Gemeinsam feilten die eigentlich so unterschiedlichen Musiker an einem Album, das am 16. September erscheinen soll, ihre Single „Miracle Worker“ gibt es jedoch ab Juli schon vorab zu hören. Das gesamte Projekt lebt davon, verschiedene Stile wie Reggae, Soul oder Rock miteinander zu kombinieren und offen für Improvisation und Neues zu sein. So entstanden in nur sechs Tagen gleich 22 Songs, bei denen jeder der fünf seine Finger im Spiel hat.

Wie Universal berichtet, war Jagger von Anfang an von dem Projekt begeistert: „Schon als wir uns das erste Mal im Studio trafen und loslegten, fügte sich alles wie von selbst zusammen; all diese unterschiedlichen Stile und Genres flossen ohne Probleme ineinander. Nun hoffe ich bloß, dass den Leuten diese Mischung auch gefällt...“

Und das wird sie garantiert, denn mit „Miracle Worker“ haben die fünf eine lässige Sommer-Nummer mit Reggae-Vibe produziert, die durch Joss' kräftige Soul-Stimme cool und bodenständig zugleich klingt. Wir sind jedenfalls gespannt auf das Album und ob es die Supergroup auch auf Tour nach Deutschland verschlägt! 

(Quelle: promiflash.de)


----------



## Rumpelmucke (29 Juni 2011)

Na, da bin ich gespannt. Dachte schon, die Band hieße "The Undead" oder "We Can't Die"...


----------



## Franky70 (29 Juni 2011)

Der will doch nur was von Joss Stone, der alte Schwerenöter Mick...


----------



## comatron (30 Juni 2011)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Na, da bin ich gespannt. Dachte schon, die Band hieße "The Undead" oder "We Can't Die"...



Gute Idee - "The Zombies" ist urheberrechtlich schon geschützt.


----------

